# Lodging help on Vermilion



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've got a 40th birthday coming up and want to go to Vermilion. I've never been there before and have no idea where to go. I would like just a real simple cabin for 3-4 guys. Any suggestions?

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been fishing Vermilion for 26 years. Normally a week in July, a few days and August, and the last weekend in October or the first weekend in November. Just got back from there last week!!!

It all depends which side of the lake you wanna fish. If you going late in the year and your looking for a piggy(54x28 or bigger) I would stay on the East end!! Glenmore Resort is where I stay in October or November!! Its right in Pikes Bay and about a half of a mile from Big Bay, which is where I mainly fish!! Cabins are nice and warm and there is an access there with a dock and gas. And close to Tower(food and drinks.) Go to The Good ol Days bar and grill and ask them about the Hulo Hoop Champion, cuz thats me!!!
Everett Bay Resort is another nice one on the East End!! Close to good fishing!!

If you wanna stay in the middle of the lake I would try out Shamrock Resort!!

On the West end everyone talks about Spring Bay Resort!! The owner is an avid muskie fisherman and could help you out!! Im not a big fan of the West end but there is many fish to be caught there and if its a windy weekend you wont get pounded to death like on the East end!!

Email me if you need some spots!! Its a tuf lake if you dont know what your doing!!


----------

